

Four ways Ubiquiti Networks is creatively violating the GPL - drussell
http://libertybsd.net/ubiquiti/

======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9331512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9331512)

Was on the frontpage today

~~~
drussell
My bad - usually the submission bot catches links that have already been
submitted.

